# Mavericks: One Step Closer to Pietrus?



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Mavericks: One Step Closer to Pietrus? 

By Bill Ingram
for HOOPSWORLD.com
Aug 10, 2007, 09:02


The Dallas Mavericks are nothing if not patient. They still have their feelers out for veteran big men like Chris Webber and PJ Brown, but they have very specific financial terms and aren't willing to go above them. For that reason it seems Webber might, indeed, wind up back in Detroit and Brown will likely wind up in Phoenix, though Orlando is also a very possible destination thanks to Brown's relationship with Magic head coach Stan Van Gundy.

In the mean time, the Mavericks are still looking at veteran swingman James Posey and emerging talent Mickael Pietrus. Last week radio stations out of LA reported that the Mavs were close to signing Webber, but that the hang-up was that they wanted him to play for a slice of the mid-level exception. According to the report the rest of the exception would go to Posey. It now seems more likely that the Mavericks' original objection to Webber - his desire for a two-year guaranteed contract - may still be the hang-up. If Detroit will pony up the dough Webber would just as soon stay home. It could be argued that the Pistons are as likely to win a championship next season as the Mavericks, meaning Webber could possibly get the title he yearns for either place.

But as the Mavericks patiently wait to see where certain chips fall, the Miami Heat have taken their names out of the running for Pietrus. On Thursday the Heat raised eyebrows by announcing they had signed retired guard Penny Hardaway, who had been working out in Miami in hopes of making a comeback. Expect the news of Hardaway's return to spur even more speculation about Reggie Miller playing for the Celtics and even about Allan Houston coming back to help a contender.

In the mean time, the Mavericks are now one of two teams that are most likely to wind up with Pietrus - the other being his current squad, the Golden State Warriors.

It really comes down to how the Mavericks want to spend their money. Adding Webber would give them a solid back-up to Dirk Nowitzki, something they haven't had for several years. Pietrus would give them an up-and-coming shooting guard, but after signing Eddie Jones that might not be the best use of their remaining salary slot.

Whatever the case, Donnie Nelson has made it clear that he's in no hurry to make a decision. Stay tuned to HOOPSWORLD for more as this story develops.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

What is the DEAL with all these guys coming out of retirement??!!


----------

